# Progynova



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi I have another question about Progynova - im day 11 of taking 6mg per day (3x2mg)
and for the last 2 days have been feeling like my period is going to arrive.  I had scan at clinic yesterday and lining is at 7.5mm so transfer is going ahead next Tuesday but i'm concerned AF will arrive before then

My question is are cramps a common side effect of Progynova? 

Thanks 

Helen


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Side effects include pre-menstrual syndrome, so can make it feel like AF is about to arrive with everything that goes with that, including cramps. Keep positive that lining is good and clinic obviously happy if transfer going ahead next week. Lots of      for ET and the 2ww


----------



## boopster1977 (Jun 29, 2011)

Thanks Mazv   I'm just stressing about everything at the minute   But feel a bit better about niggles now you've answered

Helen x


----------

